# Problemas con la imagen del TV



## snakewather (Feb 2, 2007)

HOLA TENGO PROBLEMAS CON MI TV EL LA IMAGEN SE VEN UNAS LINEAS CLARAS EN FORMA HORIZONTAL  Y NO ES INTERFERENCIA SI ALGUIEN SABE DONDE PODRÍA ESTAR EL PROBLEMA POR FAVOR DÍGANME


----------



## farzy (Feb 2, 2007)

habra manera de que coloques una foto?

sino pues aqui te dejo un enlace haber si te sirve:


http://comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/tv/fallas.htm


----------



## snakewather (Feb 6, 2007)

HOLA GRACIAS POR EL LINK EL PROBLEMA QUE TENGO SE REFIERE A LAS LINEAS DE RETRASO (RETORNO) SOBRE LA IMAGEN.
AHORA LO QUE ME FALTARIA ES BUSCAR POSIBLES SOLUCIONES EN BASE AL CIRCUITO BASE.

GRACIAS


----------



## eusko (Feb 7, 2007)

hola,deberias comenzar por identificar el cto.integrado que genera los pulsos para el retorno y sustituir los condensadores electroliticos de la linea de salida del integrado incluso los de alimentacion del propio cto,integrado,mas del 90% de fallas se deben a condensadores electroliticos secos,espero que tengas suerte .


----------



## snakewather (Feb 10, 2007)

gracias por tu consejo de hecho encontre una pagina que me mencionaba tambien esta opcion que tu mencionas ya esuve checando la tv y los condensadores que me mencionas se ven ya gastados y en uno hay un corto circuito. voy a checar y despues les digo si me funciono por lo proto gracias por sus consejos.


----------

